# Need help selecting fork-lift motor



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Looking to get one of those motors, but need help. Being told they are series wound, 36/48 volt. but no power rating. Diameter looks like 12 or 14 inch (didn't have measutring tape). 
Both come from drive of sit down fork lift.

I read there may be modifications needed to standard motors? Something about advanced timing?
And hopefully some one will recognize labels, even in cell phone quality.

Once i'll understand what I'm looking for - i'll come back to that scrap place with camera and measuring tape.

Or even is it too much for Pontiac Fiero?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

It may be too large for a Fiero, I think length needs to be less than 17 inches or so if you don't want to cut the frame, and diameter around 12 or larger may interfere with the passenger side output shaft. Weight might be a bit much as well but I can't tell. As for brush advancing, you'd need to rotate the brush holder about 10 to 12 degrees depending on your planned voltage.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, learned about size from other topics too. 

So 12 would be the max I can fit, but other options I have would be - 7" 2000 year built motor rated at 36v, or 9" 1978 year built, rated at 48.

Now, i'm not sure how much changed in motor builiding science since 78, but it's a bit scary to go that old. But bigger size and voltage makes me want it.

Haven't taken inside pictures yet.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think much of anything has changed in series DC motors between then. I'd think a 7 inch motor would be too small for a car but if you were ok with low performance it might work.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

still trying to ready the whole 666 pages thread at the top, but will take a risk to ask - 

how is it possible to make coupler for splined shaft of a forklift motor? I'm sure many guys been thru it.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Search for "coupler", there are a lot of different ideas, many conflicting. Standard seems to be to have the splines turned down to a smooth keyed shaft and use a taper lock adapter plus the vehicles clutch hub.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting. So you're counting on the friction of the coupler clamping the splines to hold it from slipping? Similar to what etischer is using on his Ford/Seimens motor.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Interesting, thanks!

How much was the thing and shipping?
Did you look into attaching clutch disk hub to this, instead of going with heavy flywheel?


----------

